# Fmti ,american medical academy ,or miami dade community college



## emtssave (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone , I am new to the forum and have a couple of questions i would love answers to .i live in miami fl and im 28 years old . i was first interested in being an EMT/MEDIC when i saw a really bad car crash and was able to only pull 2 PT OUT OF THE VEHICLE..i want to know if going to a tech school would hurt my chances of getting hired ? rather than going to a community college and having to take the cpt test college placement test .which requires you to take college classes before doing anything related to ems .my plan is to go to a tech school and get my emt cert than transfer to broward community college for my medics .emt course at a tech school cost $2,100 .00 and medics $7,000
 at a community college i can get financial aid but have to take college courses which im trying to avoid .any input or advice would greatly be appreciated thanks


----------



## emtssave (Nov 26, 2011)

i would really like some advice on what would be best for me .i really want to be a paramedic so please anyone  just give me your thoughts on my post .is it a bad move to go to a tech school rather than a community college ? and if i attend a tech school will it make me an outcast when i go for the job ?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

I went to a CC for my EMT-B, a "tech" school for my EMT-I and now am in the same vocational school for Paramedic school. I work PT as an EMT-I on a ALS 911 truck and am pretty well set up for a medic job when I finish school...I'll let you decide if the vocational schools hurt my employment.

Some states require a degree to be licensed as a Paramedic, I don't think that Florida is one of them but I might be wrong.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 26, 2011)

Moved to EMS Education and Training forum.


----------



## emtssave (Nov 26, 2011)

so a tech school would not hurt me getting a job in miami florida ? i want to get my emt b at american medical or fmti than go to bcc and do my medics there .they say if i go to bcc
( broward community college  )  with my emt b cert .all i would need to take for medics would be anatomy and physiology would that be correct ? nvrob thanks a bunch=) any other inputs would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

Some courses require A&P. Mine doesn't, it's included. I'd ask an advisor at the school to get an answer to that question. Most A&P classes have prereqs of biology which usually has a pre/coreq of English composition and a college level math class. Like I said above you'd have to ask an advisor about your specific situation.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and guess that your posting from a phone and that's why the formatting in your post is all effed up. 

From what I've heard pretty much all of Florida's EMS system is Fire-based. Privates only really do IFTs and maybe backup 911 in some areas. It's tough to get an EMT job pretty much everywhere, but not impossible.


----------



## emtssave (Nov 26, 2011)

I am typing from a phone ,however, what do you mean my formatting is mest up lol .tech schools in miami are fully hands on and do not require college level math or english .EMS calls are mostly fire related  here in miami .what do you mean by A&P classes ? i really do appreciate your help man


----------



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in your area, just go for a tech school, I have a AS in EMS and I get paid just as much as the guys who don't.



emtssave said:


> I am typing from a phone ,however, what do you  mean my formatting is mest up lol .tech schools in miami are fully hands  on and do not require college level math or english .EMS calls are  mostly fire related  here in miami .what do you mean by A&P classes ?  i really do appreciate your help man



Dade is so big that the calls vary a lot depending on the area, fire's are however the least type of calls you get since most departments have really good fire codes and inspectors to prevent fires from happening. Most calls are medical or Car accidents.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2011)

oh to answer your original question, Go to dade if you want cheap, lot's of good medics fromt here, lots of not so good ones. if you want fast and good FMTI or AMA are pretty quick, Stay away from City College and Kaiser, they will rip you a new one with student loans


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 27, 2011)

As far as what school you went to, I attended a community college that has an extremely good reputation (at least in my area) for being one of the best EMT, Medic, and Firefighting schools in Southern California (once again rumors in my area). When I got hired I was never asked what school I attended. I wasn't asked how many times I took the NR test. I was however tested on skills which showed I know my stuff for EMT so to speak.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 27, 2011)

emtssave said:


> i would really like some advice on what would be best for me .i really want to be a paramedic so please anyone  just give me your thoughts on my post .is it a bad move to go to a tech school rather than a community college ? and if i attend a tech school will it make me an outcast when i go for the job ?



I think you are asking the wrong questions.

Rather than thinking what would be cheapest and easiest for you now perhaps consider:

What will be best for you in the long run?

Will you need a degree for promotion? 

To apply at a highly desirable EMS employer?

If you decide to go into another healthcare field later, do you want to start from scratch or have a head start?

You may also want to consider that the paramedic curriculum is usually equivalent to a sophmore college class. So if you have no background you will need to not only learn what is going on, but catch up with what you don't. Which makes things considerably harder.

Most importantly, what is more beneficial to your perspective patients?

Somebody who has all of that school knowledge or somebody who doesn't making decisions that reflect their quality of care?

Who would you want working on your loved one?

As EMS moves into an education based future and out of a technical vocation, do you want to be a credit to your future field or one of the guys holding it back?


----------



## emtssave (Nov 27, 2011)

i thank all you guys for your fast reply's ,however, i dont care for the pay at all ,im doing this because i really do want to save life's and want to make a diffrence .i want to be the best i can be in this field .i feel a tech school would be best for me cause its hands on .i feel if you learn all that is taught to you in class you can save life's regardless of the school .that being said it has to be a good school with great reviews . vene this has me thinking alot                    You may also want to consider that the paramedic curriculum is usually equivalent to a sophmore college class. So if you have no background you will need to not only learn what is going on, but catch up with what you don't. Which makes things considerably harder.i will do my medics at bcc which is a good community college


----------



## FlamingFirefox (Nov 27, 2011)

*EMT training*

For EMT training I went to American medical academy,I only went to this school at first because they had a 1 day a week schedule which suited me.I must say the teachers are really good,but you pretty much have to do your part in studying,they dont spoon feed you the material,they tell you what you need to know and study and your on your own,but overall good school for EMT training,medics class Im not sure,any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## auri33125 (Dec 5, 2011)

*EMT Training*

emtssave, I'm also from the Miami, FL area and got laid off recently from my job of six years. I was looking for a career change in either something in the field of aviation or become an EMT/Medic. I was also looking into American Medical Academy or FMTI. I know going to Miami Dade college with the other classes they make you take before the EMS course is just going to last two long. I'm also 31 years old so I don't want to waste too much time and make a decision quick. I was wondering if you already chose the school, what school and how is it going for you?

 Thanks,


----------



## Andes101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to butt in or be a little off topic but would taking your emt b classes at some place such as the broward fire academy be considered tech school? , i do know they sell there emt books at mcfatter which is a tech school


----------



## xStUkAsEmSx (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally went to Fmti in Miami for EMT & Medics, there a good school if u want to get ur stuff done quickly they also offer a Ems Degree even though there a tech school, as for AMA I hear from the students that ride with me that it's not really to good. If you go to MDCC your going to be stuck doing your pre reqs. If you go to BCC you only have to your A&P and all your rides & clinicals will also be up there in Broward. Going to a tech school or a community college at the end doesn't mater. Cuz when you get hired they only care about what certification you have. Trust me I work with guys that went to all the schools I just mentioned it doesn't mater, so it all depends on what's more convenient for you. I hope I helped.


----------

